# Edinburgh - United Kingdom



## Mr. B (Feb 24, 2007)

Edinburgh is the Capital city of Scotland (a constituent country of the United Kingdom) and Scotland's Second Largest City. It is Famous for its Castle and Various other pieces Architecture. Anyway these are just some pictures I found on Flickr (hope the people don't mind). Tell me what you think and feel free to post your own Images

The Scott Monument dedicated to the Author Sir Walter Scott

















View down North Bridge









Fountain in Princes Street Gardens. Castle Rock is in the Background









The Scottish Parliament Building









The Castle









The Forth Bridge


----------



## Mr. B (Feb 24, 2007)

Also I forgot to Add that:

*Edinburgh is the top destination for overseas and UK visitors to Scotland. 
*Edinburgh is in the wealthiest 5 per cent of European cities. 
*Edinburgh is the second most prosperous UK city. 
*Edinburgh is Europe's sixth largest fund management centre. 
*University of Edinburgh is one of the UK's top five research universities. 
*Edinburgh's unemployment is almost half the Scottish average. 
*Best UK City — Conde Nast Traveller Magazine in 2001, 2002 and 2004
(sixth top scoring city in the world). 
*Favourite UK City — Guardian and Observer Travel Awards for 2001, 2002,
2003, and 2004.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

I think Edinburgh is the most beatiful city in the UK.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

love 2 visit as well one day! looks fabolous! 

plus scottish ppl seem so nice


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

Edinburgh is so besutiful!
I the most beautiful city in UK!
thios photos are good!
thanks


----------



## IsaRic (Jul 27, 2006)

marvelous architecture!


----------



## EFETFE (Feb 20, 2007)

Any new shops in Princes street? the last time I visited Edinburgh was nearly 3 years ago, when I was living in that fantastic city where half of my heart remains...


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

I've been there many times for work purposes and I love it. When I am there I am in the Leith docks area (traditionally, not the nicest area of Edinburgh, but nonetheless, it is rapidly being re-developed with modern condominiums and shopping areas being built everywhere).

The rest of Edinburgh is simply fantastic. I also find the people much friendlier than the snobby Londoners....


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> I've been there many times for work purposes and I love it. When I am there I am in the Leith docks area (traditionally, not the nocest area of Edinburgh, but nonetheless, it is rapidly being re-developed with modern condominiums and shopping areas being built.
> 
> The rest of Edinburgh is simply fantastic. I* also find the people much friendlier thn the snobby Londoners...*.


Thats funny, considering thats the same thing ppl from scotland think of ppl from edinburgh.:lol:


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Here r some more pics I pulled off the Amazing European Cities thread:

A city punctuated by dead volcanoes, the castle with the medieval city on one side and the 'New Town' on the other, a vast stretch of Georgian town planning.

for scale, can you see the little man?


















the 300 year old 'New Town:


















the medieval old Town (pic below shows the entry bridge into this highrise labyrinth of ancient streets perched on the hill):


















































the gigantic Forth Bridge, (bright red):









the Edinburgh Festival, the worlds largest arts festival:

























Legendary New Years Eve celebrations, one of the best in the world: Hogmonay




























the military tattoo:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

From stuckonscotland.co.uk

Edinburgh


----------



## Mr. B (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow!:happy:
Great Pictures, I envy the people who took them:master:


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

i gotta go to edinburgh this easter...could you please tell me what do i have asolutely to visit? i mean...of course the "big things", but expecially those little special places that no tourist normally visit but that do worth.
thanx.


----------



## EFETFE (Feb 20, 2007)

Places I discovered during my year in Edinburgh...

*Stockbridge* area, nice neighbourhood area with shops and nice restaurants (I love *Patisserie Florentin* and the *Pizza Express* branch with nice views to Water of Leith) It's a small walk off the city centre and the Botanic Garden (another nice area).

*South Queensferry* it's also a must! Stunning views of the Firth of Forth and the Forth Rail Bridge.

*From Dean Village* (near the west end) to *Ravelston* near the area where I lived, it's a very nice walk, you can visit the *Dean Galleries.*

*Cramond*, an off site neighbourhood with views of the Firth of Forth and farer views of the bridges.

*Morningside* it's also very nice for its shops and lively atmosphere, there are also many bars and pubs.

Enjoy Edinburgh for me please!!!


----------



## EFETFE (Feb 20, 2007)

An image of Café Royal - West Register Street (back of Princes St, East End)


----------



## Mr. B (Feb 24, 2007)

Prices Street Gardens.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Resurgam


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Oh boy - i really NEED too go to Edinburgh soon. I went when i was about 10, but was a little too young to appreciate it
:drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

David Hume wrote that the enlightenment splendor of the new town compares to anything in Paris or Vienna, and I would have to agree. The contrast between the new city and the brooding, atmospheric medieval city is extraordinary.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Love the fabulous new pics from Edinburgh....:cheers:


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeahh. This is another thread that confirms beauty of Edinburgh. I can't wait got here in January and spend half year:cheers:


----------



## W Nigtinhale (Dec 13, 2011)

nice city


----------

